# Where to buy larger amounts of lye in the Detroit, MI area



## detroitgirl77 (Dec 26, 2013)

I need to buy some sodium hydroxide and would prefer to buy it locally. The only places I have been able to find it are Aco and Ace hardware, but at $3.99 for a 1 pound container, a bit expensive. Would love to know of a place where I can buy a larger quantity for a more reasonable price. 

Alternately, a good online resource for a good price with shipping would be welcome as well. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Dec 26, 2013)

I am not from that area so I can only advise an online source Essential Depot. They always have a good deal on their lye.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Dec 26, 2013)

Not in your area, but local prices here are roughly the same.  I'll be surprised if you find it much cheaper.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 27, 2013)

I live in Metro Detroit area and there is a Specialty Oil company in Livonia that sells Lye.  However, you have to purchase a 55 lb bag.   They also carry Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Lard and some others.  I buy my coconut and castor as well as my lye from them.  American Specialty Oil Company. They are great to work with.


----------



## detroitgirl77 (Dec 27, 2013)

shunt2011 said:


> I live in Metro Detroit area and there is a Specialty Oil company in Livonia that sells Lye.  However, you have to purchase a 55 lb bag.   They also carry Castor Oil, Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Lard and some others.  I buy my coconut and castor as well as my lye from them.  American Specialty Oil Company. They are great to work with.



Thank you so much!  I don't mind having to buy that big of a bag since I can share with my co-worker who I got into cold process soaping. Is it open to the public or do you need a business license (resellers permit)? I found their website but it's under construction.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 27, 2013)

detroitgirl77 said:


> Thank you so much! I don't mind having to buy that big of a bag since I can share with my co-worker who I got into cold process soaping. Is it open to the public or do you need a business license (resellers permit)? I found their website but it's under construction.


 
I know in California I had to have my resale license on file with the chem company I purchase my 50# bags from. They also have to record the vehicle license I pick up the lye with. For these reasons I always use the same car and same company to purchase from. When I get my lye home I dump it into a clean air tight bucket for storage and not keep it in the bag


----------



## soap_rat (Dec 27, 2013)

I bought a 50-lb bucket recently in Chicago and just had to fill out some paperwork stating my "business" (I wasn't a business then) and what I would make with the lye.  But ask that company to make sure you have what they want and that they haven't changed policies.

I then prepped my bathroom/bathtub and transferred all the lye into smaller containers so I don't make a massive mess every time I open the bucket.  Also lye absorbs moisture like crazy and then gets weaker so I didn't want a big container of weak lye.  I used old lye containers and plasticware and also bought a stack of deli containers from the food service store (GFS here).


----------



## kazmi (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm also in the Detroit area and haven't found a local source.  I purchase mine from ED and get my order in a couple of days.  There's usually a special going on (free shipping or free cocoa butter, etc) so be sure to check out the complete site.  If I ever get a chance to get over to the Livonia area I am going to check out Shunt2011's recommendation.  Don't know if I'd purchase 55 lbs of lye at one time but interested in getting better prices on oils.


----------



## maya (Jan 18, 2014)

I see someone already suggested it but if you google your area and chemical companies or say Detroit sodium hydroxide you should get hits on chemical companies that will sell you lye.


----------

